# Skyline Drive



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey guys, i'm just wondering about the road condition on Skyline Drive in Fairview. In particular the section from HWY 31 and HWY 6. Is that road good to drive in a car? or do you need a truck or side by side? I know that if it's a rainstorm than you don't want to be caught on skyline at all but i'm just wondering about the general conditions. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That road is a super highway from what it was back when I was driving on it all the time and it was just a single lane. Taking a car across it should be no problems unless someone was up there and tore it up.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

The stretch from Tucker to just about directly east of Mt. Pleasant you can drive with a car, after that you'd want your 4x4 truck or atv.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

But then Mt. Pleasant is going to be south of HWY 31. Odds are this section is still blocked with snow.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Critter said:


> But then Mt. Pleasant is going to be south of HWY 31. Odds are this section is still blocked with snow.


You say it could be blocked with snow still. the section south of Mt. Pleasant or the section that i was referring to (Tucker to HWY 31)?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Critter said:


> But then Mt. Pleasant is going to be south of HWY 31. Odds are this section is still blocked with snow.


True, it is south, and there could still be snow up there (I haven't been up this year). I'm just saying under normal circumstances, when the snow is melted in the summer, you can drive this entire stretch with a car (in case he wanted to venture further south):

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/39....38a75255724!2m2!1d-111.198906!2d39.935669!3e0

Around that southern point is where the road starts to get rough.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> You say it could be blocked with snow still. the section south of Mt. Pleasant or the section that i was referring to (Tucker to HWY 31)?


The southern half, I have seen it blocked with snow into July.

The Tucker to HWY 31 should be open and dusty.


----------

